# Impulse dive into G



## Roving Sign (Apr 23, 2017)

Got blown out on some PW stuff at a local estate sale - and I guess, to make myself feel better - I bid and won nice lot of G gauge stuff.

Looks like enough to get started.

Lot included: (All Bachmann)

#10 East Broad Top Steam Loco and Tender 

4 EBT Passenger Cars

1 Trolley

1 EBT Hopper

1 EBT Caboose

Crest Power Pack

2 Boxes of USA Rail Track (8ft circle and about 40 ft of straights)

I'm from Central PA - and rode the East Broad Top as a kid.(that was the "impluse")

Have to say - this stuff is HUGE! Much bigger than I expected.

The loco has great detail and displays really nice - very impressed.

I assume the Crest power pack is the proper item for this train (DC?)

Was just starting the O gauge X-mas layout - but now - I might just try to squeeze this in!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I have been out of G scale for a few years now but Bachmann EBT trains were popular. I don't remember Crest making DCC power packs, in fact I don't remember DCC being available in G at that time. Your USA track is very reliable and is interchangeable with Aristocraft track, which is no longer, but you will need the tiny screws through the rail joiners to insure conductivity. I hope they were included. There is a mylargescale.com forum which you might find helpful. A word of caution, G scale comes in different sizes; 1:22, 1:24, 1:29 and 1:32. Bachmann, I believe, is 1:22. Enjoy.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think G is great around a Christmas tree. I have 2 Bachmann G steamers. They run fine. I just
have regular Bachmann track, but it works.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Other than Christmas layouts almost everything in G is outdoors. Bachmann track is useless outdoors. G is the red-headed stepchild of model railroading. There is no standard size, the couplers are different from each manufacturer and curves are measured in diameters, not radius. It's a very outside the box model railroading scale. Having said that, I enjoyed my outdoor layout until it became too labor intensive to keep up and I'm back indoors in HO.


----------

